# FREE, 4 rats plus supplies, need big cage. GR Michigan



## Pinky33 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have 2 6 month old hooded rats, one 3-4 month old silver rat and a 3ish month old black rat with white markings, the rats have bonded and established a hierarchy and 2 of them are related, for these reaons they MUST be kept together and they have been very spoiled and i do not want their quality of life to go down so you must have a multi level cage for them, they are pet rats only that i have bonded with and i will not give them away for reptile food, I will also give a water bottle and food dishes, a couple tunnels, a honeycomb hammock and a pyramid hammock all for free, I cannot keep them anymore and i only want them to be together, at a nice home, with a cage big enough for them to be happy.


----------

